# Reconstituting rice?



## Chile Chef (Aug 2, 2009)

How do you reconstitute rice?

I have some stir fry left over from last night and the rice feels crunchy when I bite into it.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

add liquid


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 2, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> add liquid


What if I add the wrong liquid?


I was thinking of adding about 1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce?


Would that work?


----------



## luvs (Aug 2, 2009)

don't add that, chile chef! worchestershire is a seasoning. use like 1/2 tsp., not 1/2 cup. try that & chix. stock or broth for flavor- maybe 1/2 cup would work depending on the amount of rice. (could you post the amount?)
usually it's a ratio of 2:1, liquid to rice.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

that would be horrible. If you've already seasoned the rice, add a bit of water, put the lid on and let it steam. Or use broth as luvs said.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 2, 2009)

Just add some water. Start with about 1 tablespoon per cup of cooked rice. Add a bit more if that is all quickly absorbed. All the flavoring you want is there from the first night. Heat it, stirring, and once it's hot, cover it and let it sit for 10 minutes. Heat some more if it's cooled off by then. 

I agree with the others -- Worcestershire Sauce, which is wonderful stuff, is VERY strong flavored and should be used in small amounts. It would substantially change the dish you have. Also, it's NOT a substitute for Soy Sauce and would seem out of place in a stir fry if you used very much of it.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone!

I will take everyone's advice and go from there and let everyone know how it turned out.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2009)

Long grain rice gets hard and crunchy when it's cold.  Just reheat the rice and it will be fine.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for the tips I will be using this method from now on guys & gals, It worked very well!!!


----------



## Scotch (Aug 3, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Thank you very much for the tips I will be using this method from now on guys & gals, It worked very well!!!


Which method?


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 3, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Which method?


The water method!


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol.


----------

